# Police Car photos ?



## robdavis305

I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?


----------



## ottor

robdavis305 said:


> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?


 
Short answer ...... ah, .......no. You can take pictures of any police activity, as long as you're not in the way and not hindering any of their actions..

Oh, wait a minute..... you're in tennessee.. :scratch:


----------



## Gaerek

robdavis305 said:


> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?



The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer. My understanding is that if it's in a public place, the police officers, their vehicles, and their activities are fair game. It's very likely that in their operating procedures and/or training, this is mentioned, so they should know. You could also call the police station nearby and ask. I would personally ask to speak to a lieutenant or higher as they're going to likely have better knowledge of this than a patrol officer on the street.


----------



## Josh66

Gaerek said:


> robdavis305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
Click to expand...


My money says that a police officer _is_ who told him this.


----------



## Shelly1204

robdavis305 said:


> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?



Bwa ha ha :lmao::lmao::lmao:

If you spend time in jail for taking a picture of a police car, find yourself a lawyer and you will become a rich man.


----------



## KmH

Gaerek said:


> robdavis305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
Click to expand...

 :lmao: Ask a police officer? I don't think that's the way to get a straight answer.


----------



## C-Towner

If you are in public and not impeding the police, you are good to go. Police get touchy about photographers, and try to get you to stop by bullying you, but you can ask them if you are breaking a law, point blank. If they say yes, ask what law, and watch them start bumbling 

don't be afraid to be firm without being an ass, police usually get their back up when people are disrespectful.


----------



## Josh66

Use some common sense though...

Just because you're not "breaking the law" doesn't mean they can't totally **** up the rest of your night/weekend.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

> Just because you're not "breaking the law" doesn't mean they can't totally **** up the rest of your night/weekend.


 
This is true.  Cops can--and will--arrest you for anything if they are predisposed to do so.  They will come up with any charge ranging from trespassing, failure to leave when asked, obstruction, interfering with a police officer, etc. etc.  It doesn't matter to them that the charges may be dropped or reduced.  The point is that you will be thrown into lockup with  all manner of ne'er-do-wells--from drunk drivers, to addicts coming off of a 2 week meth bender.   You'll have to bail yourself out of jail ($500+), hire a lawyer ($1500 retainer), car impounded?, gear confiscated--oh no! don't know HOW those photos got erased...SORRY!, and on, and on, and on....

Unless you are a credentialed reporter with the backing of your news organization, it's best not to argue the intricacies of photographers' rights with a cop with an attitude if you are not on your property.


----------



## Josh66

LOL, one other thing to consider if you're ever in a position where there is a chance of getting locked up...  Who are you going to call?

You can only make collect calls from jail, and a cell phone cannot accept a collect call.
How many of your friends still have a landline?


Just saying...  Getting locked up sucks!  Especially for some stupid BS that you won't even get charged with.

It sucks more when nobody knows where you are and you can't call them.


----------



## Battou

No, you can not be jailed for photographing police vehicles.


If that where true I'd be in a world of **** with the sheriffs department
Starflight by Battou - Photo Lucidity
A Life on the Line by Battou - Photo Lucidity
^^Yes that is a Sheriffs department chopper below is a shot of the same heilo on the same day with different exposure.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v371/battousaiofnphiles/Photos/468938_F400_011_1.jpg

And the SNI marshals
Seneca Nation Marshals by Battou - Photo Lucidity

as well as the local fuzz
Got Snow by Battou - Photo Lucidity
Finishing up by Battou - Photo Lucidity - I was standing right next to a policwe car when I took that one
Mercy Flight 2 by Battou - Photo Lucidity - I got three of them there
SPD by Battou - Photo Lucidity - I E-mailed this one to the police department and gave them permission to use it on their website...they did not use it but still.


Those are just what I've put online, rest assured there are many more.


----------



## chip

My daily driver is a 2003 P71 Police Interceptor - I have many pictures of it 

I don't see why you couldn't take pictures of police cars?


----------



## grafxman

Some of my relatives over the years have been in law enforcement. I don't know a lot about it but there is one thing I know for certain. A knowledgeable, experienced cop can take you in and lock you up almost any time they wish. They have a huge repertoire of laws available to make you do what they want you to do or make you wish you had done what they told you to do. 

As for taking pictures of cop cars, if they don't complain consider yourself lucky. Here in Florida I suspect at least half of the traffic enforcement cars are unmarked. I have seen cops at rest areas on I-95 climbing into black Dodge Chargers with windows that were obviously tinted so dark as to be illegal. Frankly I would be afraid to stop for the damn things. Criminals in this state use similar cars for hijackings. Police here also use unmarked SUVs just like soccer moms drive. 

One of the favorite tricks of traffic enforcement officers in general is what my mom's second husband used to put food on our table. He was a constable in Wood Co WV during the fifties. His favorite trick was to roar up on a car and drive about six inches from the car's bumper. Almost always the driver would speed up eventually breaking the speed limit. When I went home a few years ago I was driving down a highway and a high speed vehicle came up on me about six inches from my rear bumper. I immediately set the cruise control. Eventually he realized I wasn't going to speed up so he passed me and roared on trying to find another sucker.

At least in Florida, I would be pretty sure law enforcement would be VERY unhappy if someone photographed their unmarked cars. Someone, not me, could set up a web page with their pictures. That would be great for everyone but the cops. This state has no income tax but we do have rivers of gold. Those rivers are our highways and YOU PROVIDE THE GOLD!!


----------



## patrickt

O|||||||O said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robdavis305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My money says that a police officer _is_ who told him this.
Click to expand...

 
Really? I would have guessed it was someone like you.


----------



## Dao

If someone take a video of an officer standing in front of their car beating a suspect.  And that video can be present in court as evidence, then the video is obtained legally otherwise it cannot be present in court.

If that is the case, I will think it is legal to take photos as well.   However, it does not mean the police officer cannot do anything against you.


----------



## Village Idiot

LuckySo-n-So said:


> Just because you're not "breaking the law" doesn't mean they can't totally **** up the rest of your night/weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is true. Cops can--and will--arrest you for anything if they are predisposed to do so. They will come up with any charge ranging from trespassing, failure to leave when asked, obstruction, interfering with a police officer, etc. etc. It doesn't matter to them that the charges may be dropped or reduced. The point is that you will be thrown into lockup with all manner of ne'er-do-wells--from drunk drivers, to addicts coming off of a 2 week meth bender. You'll have to bail yourself out of jail ($500+), hire a lawyer ($1500 retainer), car impounded?, gear confiscated--oh no! don't know HOW those photos got erased...SORRY!, and on, and on, and on....
> 
> Unless you are a credentialed reporter with the backing of your news organization, it's best not to argue the intricacies of photographers' rights with a cop with an attitude if you are not on your property.
Click to expand...

 
Cops destroy evidence by deleting photos are committing a criminal offense. Plus if I actually cost me that much to get out of jail and hire a lawyer, I'm going to have the lawyer draw up a civil suit against the department for wrongful arrest and every other violation that's committed against me.

Sure, the cop might ruin my day, but I'm pretty sure if the city/county/state has to pay me a lot more than the $2000 I spent to get out of jail and get a lawyer, that cop is going to have a hard time finding work as anything other than a guy slinging donuts to his buddies while they're on permanent break at Krumpie's.


----------



## srinaldo86

Just throwing it out there... Pictures of civilian law enforcement vehicles are okay, however military is not!


----------



## robertwsimpson

Ever seen pictures/video of police/military on the news?


Ever seen a newscaster thrown in jail for it?


----------



## Battou

srinaldo86 said:


> Just throwing it out there... Pictures of civilian law enforcement vehicles are okay, however military is not!



The military is an entirely different ball game with a different set of rules.


----------



## Battou

robertwsimpson said:


> Ever seen pictures/video of police/military on the news?




Only once have I seen military police. Saw coverage of a persuit where the individual made the mistake of driving through a fence onto a military base. All the police cars stopped and then two white SUV's driven by MP's came out of nowhere and beat the living **** out of the vehicle.


civilian law enforcement is a different story, see that all the time



robertwsimpson said:


> Ever seen a newscaster thrown in jail for it?



Not once


----------



## srinaldo86

Battou said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwing it out there... Pictures of civilian law enforcement vehicles are okay, however military is not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military is an entirely different ball game with a different set of rules.
Click to expand...

I know, I'm an MP! lol. 

However I do have some pictures of snow covered patrol cars right now on my phone.


----------



## robertwsimpson

Battou said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen pictures/video of police/military on the news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only once have I seen military police. Saw coverage of a persuit where the individual made the mistake of driving through a fence onto a military base. All the police cars stopped and then two white SUV's driven by MP's came out of nowhere and beat the living **** out of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> civilian law enforcement is a different story, see that all the time
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a newscaster thrown in jail for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once
Click to expand...


Then I'd imagine that as long as you're respectful and aren't doing anything aggressive/illegal, you're fine to take pictures of whatever you want.  I've seen tons of photos of active duty equipment, both military and law enforcement.  You're not going to get arrested for taking a photo.


----------



## robertwsimpson

lol I photoshopped out a security vehicle that was driving towards me.  I don't think they were going to say anything, but all the same, I got the heck out of there.


----------



## Battou

robertwsimpson said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen pictures/video of police/military on the news?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only once have I seen military police. Saw coverage of a persuit where the individual made the mistake of driving through a fence onto a military base. All the police cars stopped and then two white SUV's driven by MP's came out of nowhere and beat the living **** out of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> civilian law enforcement is a different story, see that all the time
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ever seen a newscaster thrown in jail for it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not once
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then I'd imagine that as long as you're respectful and aren't doing anything aggressive/illegal, you're fine to take pictures of whatever you want.  I've seen tons of photos of active duty equipment, both military and law enforcement.  You're not going to get arrested for taking a photo.
Click to expand...




robertwsimpson said:


> lol I photoshopped out a security vehicle that was driving towards me.  I don't think they were going to say anything, but all the same, I got the heck out of there.



Oh, I thought you where refferring specifically to law enforcement actions be it civilian or military.

As for general equipment Bah, I've seen plenty. Used to have a a few of my own, wish I still had the negs.


----------



## Village Idiot

srinaldo86 said:


> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just throwing it out there... Pictures of civilian law enforcement vehicles are okay, however military is not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military is an entirely different ball game with a different set of rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, I'm an MP! lol.
> 
> However I do have some pictures of snow covered patrol cars right now on my phone.
Click to expand...

 
This is sounds exactly like what a cop would say.

There are certain installations where photography is prohibited, but it's not illegal to photograph military.


----------



## I'm new to photos

ya know ima try that go to dc nations capital find a police car with and officer in it take a pic and see what he says:lmao:


----------



## robertwsimpson

Battou said:


> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Battou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only once have I seen military police. Saw coverage of a persuit where the individual made the mistake of driving through a fence onto a military base. All the police cars stopped and then two white SUV's driven by MP's came out of nowhere and beat the living **** out of the vehicle.
> 
> 
> civilian law enforcement is a different story, see that all the time
> 
> 
> 
> Not once
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I'd imagine that as long as you're respectful and aren't doing anything aggressive/illegal, you're fine to take pictures of whatever you want.  I've seen tons of photos of active duty equipment, both military and law enforcement.  You're not going to get arrested for taking a photo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robertwsimpson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol I photoshopped out a security vehicle that was driving towards me.  I don't think they were going to say anything, but all the same, I got the heck out of there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I thought you where refferring specifically to law enforcement actions be it civilian or military.
> 
> As for general equipment Bah, I've seen plenty. Used to have a a few of my own, wish I still had the negs.
Click to expand...


did the guy who video taped the Rodney King beating get arrested?  I don't think so.


----------



## ChasK

My understanding is that if your on public property what ever you can photograph, you can photograph.  Military installations being the only exception that I know of.  So if a policeman stops you and your on public property, just ask him, "Whats's wrong Officer, Dunkin Donuts closed?"


----------



## C-Towner

I think what some people were trying to say is that while it is not illegal, if a cop doesn't like it, they will find an excuse to arrest you. I would stand up for my rights and probably get arrested, as I mms I could recoup my expenses and then some because I broke no law. 

Ever since 9/11, a lot of LE has used it as an excuse to prohibit photography and make people delete photos, and most people don't know any better, so they comply.


----------



## ChasK

Several years ago (30?) while driving across town I saw a police call at a liquor store robbery.  I stopped across the street and got on top of my van and shot about 20 pictures of the police taking the suspect into custody.  The police saw me, one of them came over asked why I was taking pictures?  I told them no reason just because.  They asked if they could get some prints.  So I gave them a business card.  Never heard from them again.


----------



## robertwsimpson

I was taking pics of my car in a parking lot and a cop stopped and asked me what I was doing.  


Just because they stop and ask doesn't mean you're in trouble.


----------



## Joves

C-Towner said:


> I think what some people were trying to say is that while it is not illegal, if a cop doesn't like it, they will find an excuse to arrest you. I would stand up for my rights and probably get arrested, as I mms I could recoup my expenses and then some because I broke no law.
> 
> Ever since 9/11, a lot of LE has used it as an excuse to prohibit photography and make people delete photos, and most people don't know any better, so they comply.


 
 And this is where the problem has been. First some in the LE community believe they have been granted more powers than they have. Second too many people believe that as well and, comply with any unlawful order.
 Me Im one of those old farts that grew up during the 60s&70s, they were very turbulent and, there was much abuse or attempted abuse of rights on both sides. But having grown up in that time I learned what my actual rights are and, what they are not, which is important on knowing when to comply and, when to fight. My first question is what ordinance have I violated? If I get an obscure answer and threats of arrest, I request that their supervisor be called to the location so he can explain it to me. Also I carry the photographers rights with me for them to read if they will. Usually those two things get me left alone. As a rule Im combative without being rude or agressive. I have been told to leave places and refused and, said please arrest me, which has yet to happen. I have many friends in LE and they tend to agree with me that some of their fellow officers need a clue in life. Especially after 9/11.


----------



## Darton

Hey Rob, I live just over beside you in maryville. It is not Illegal to take pictures of a police car. However I am sure that if an officer wanted to be a jackass he could give you a hard time about it.


----------



## NWK04

Being a Police Officer, I can assure you that you can not and will not go to jail for taking a photograph of a police car.

With that being said.....DO make sure that the car is in a public place (same as shooting any other object or building) and DO NOT interfere or delay the officers from doing their job, because that CAN land you in jail.


----------



## NWK04

P.S. Not feeling the love for doing a very difficult job.....I guess all of the COP haters here will not being calling when they need help.


----------



## robertwsimpson

The unfortunate fact is that most of the cops I have run into have been douche bags.  I try not to lump everyone into that category, but I keep getting disappointed.


----------



## C-Towner

NWK04 said:


> P.S. Not feeling the love for doing a very difficult job.....I guess all of the COP haters here will not being calling when they need help.



It's not 'cop hating' to cite the fact that many photographers recently have faced opposition while legally practicing their craft. No one in this thread said they hated cops, but offered realistic advice based on the question posed. 

As a police officer, do you question someone taking photos of you while you are in public? If so, why? They have committed no crime, yet they are stopped and questioned for committing a legal act. 

It's no secret that some police officers overstep their bounds and lose sight of the 'protect and serve' mentality. Does this mean all cops are subject to derision? No, but that's not the matter here. This isn't a thread to provide compliments and validation for your career choice - even though it is a noble and often dangerous one. 

Being a police officer, maybe you could tell us the best thing to say to a cop that is hassling us for taking photographs of a public servant in a public place?


----------



## srinaldo86

Someone with a camera taking photos of someone in a profession such as law enforcement is rattling. Officers understand that people are intrigued by law enforcement however we also know that we have the most hated profession on earth (aside from DMV employees.) People taking photos/video could be someone studying our tactics, our equipment, and our over all complacency. Something we're all taught in our training is "Go home alive," so our curiosity of someones actions and motives is part of our training and desire to live. 
If you were in our shoes and were unsure of someone watching you, plotting against you, wouldn't you be inquisitive as well?


----------



## Village Idiot

NWK04 said:


> Being a Police Officer, I can assure you that you can not and will not go to jail for taking a photograph of a police car.
> 
> With that being said.....DO make sure that the car is in a public place (same as shooting any other object or building) and DO NOT interfere or delay the officers from doing their job, because that CAN land you in jail.


 
How about 2 cops leaning against a cop car?

Prime examples of those that abuse their power:
Photography Is Not A Crime

There's good ones and bad ones though. Any night of the week in my little college town you can catch a ride home with a cop rather than having to walk home intoxicated or get a drunk in public for trying to walk home from the bar rather than drive.


----------



## C-Towner

srinaldo86 said:


> Someone with a camera taking photos of someone in a profession such as law enforcement is rattling. Officers understand that people are intrigued by law enforcement however we also know that we have the most hated profession on earth (aside from DMV employees.) People taking photos/video could be someone studying our tactics, our equipment, and our over all complacency. Something we're all taught in our training is "Go home alive," so our curiosity of someones actions and motives is part of our training and desire to live.
> If you were in our shoes and were unsure of someone watching you, plotting against you, wouldn't you be inquisitive as well?



This is the kind of thinking that has pervaded many people...that a legal act is immediately suspicious, because if perceived intent. If i wanted to study a cops tactics, that is completely legal. Not to sound inflamatory, but if your training leads you to believe that photographers are threats, then I think a reevaluation is in order. 

Photographers taking pictures do not pose a threat. We are not attempting to be stealthy most if the time, and utilize big honkin' SLRs which are not inconspicuous. Any criminal intent of photography could be less overt and using a more inconspicuous camera.


----------



## srinaldo86

I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.


----------



## C-Towner

srinaldo86 said:


> I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.



No pun intended, but what a cop-out answer. 

You are willing to challenge the notion that police should allow civilians to photograph them, as they have no rights to privacy while in public, and all their actions are done as public servants. I am sure 'classified' information allows the police to do all sorts of things that the ignorant public call them crooked for. </sarcasm>


----------



## robdavis305

You forgot about lawyers!


----------



## Josh66

patrickt said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My money says that a police officer _is_ who told him this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? I would have guessed it was someone like you.
Click to expand...


You obviously do not know me.


----------



## srinaldo86

C-Towner said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pun intended, but what a cop-out answer.
> 
> You are willing to challenge the notion that police should allow civilians to photograph them, as they have no rights to privacy while in public, and all their actions are done as public servants. I am sure 'classified' information allows the police to do all sorts of things that the ignorant public call them crooked for. </sarcasm>
Click to expand...


Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?

It's not just that you aren't provided the information but you've more than likely never experienced those things, assuming you're part of the general population with no law enforcement/military experience. 

I'm not trying to say that power ridden cops that think their badge is a crown should be allowed to get away with bullying people but for them to ask questions or inquire as to what someone is doing is perfectly acceptable. 

I definitely do not like being a dick head cop, I hate writing tickets. I prefer to give verbal warnings if anything at all. I chose this job to stop real crime not speeding, broken tail lights, or for the sake of discussion photographers.


----------



## Shelly1204

The law is the law. If you're in a position of authority and you can't follow the law, then you are unqualified for your job and it's time to move on, most likely at great expense to the taxpayers.

A simple inquiry is not against the law. The police can strike a conversation with anyone, and I don't think anyone is questioning that. It's when the person being questioned gives an answer that the officer doesn't like, and that officer takes it upon him/herself to restrain the constitutional rights of that person purely based upon their own stupidity and/or ego that the OP, and everyone here, has issue with. I'm actually quite surprised you're not equally, if not more, repulsed by that situation. It's hard to see how your description of job duties comes even remotely close to justifying the violation of one's constitutional rights.



robdavis305 said:


> You forgot about lawyers!



What the?... Where did that one come from?


----------



## ChasK

Where's Barney Fife when you really need him.  You gotta nip it, nip it in the bud!


----------



## C-Towner

srinaldo86 said:


> C-Towner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pun intended, but what a cop-out answer.
> 
> You are willing to challenge the notion that police should allow civilians to photograph them, as they have no rights to privacy while in public, and all their actions are done as public servants. I am sure 'classified' information allows the police to do all sorts of things that the ignorant public call them crooked for. </sarcasm>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
> Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
> Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?
> 
> It's not just that you aren't provided the information but you've more than likely never experienced those things, assuming you're part of the general population with no law enforcement/military experience.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that power ridden cops that think their badge is a crown should be allowed to get away with bullying people but for them to ask questions or inquire as to what someone is doing is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I definitely do not like being a dick head cop, I hate writing tickets. I prefer to give verbal warnings if anything at all. I chose this job to stop real crime not speeding, broken tail lights, or for the sake of discussion photographers.
Click to expand...


Remind me again how any of those situations relate to photography?


----------



## Plato

srinaldo86 said:


> C-Towner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pun intended, but what a cop-out answer.
> 
> You are willing to challenge the notion that police should allow civilians to photograph them, as they have no rights to privacy while in public, and all their actions are done as public servants. I am sure 'classified' information allows the police to do all sorts of things that the ignorant public call them crooked for. </sarcasm>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
> Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
> Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?
> 
> It's not just that you aren't provided the information but you've more than likely never experienced those things, assuming you're part of the general population with no law enforcement/military experience.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that power ridden cops that think their badge is a crown should be allowed to get away with bullying people but for them to ask questions or inquire as to what someone is doing is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I definitely do not like being a dick head cop, I hate writing tickets. I prefer to give verbal warnings if anything at all. I chose this job to stop real crime not speeding, broken tail lights, or for the sake of discussion photographers.
Click to expand...



Let's see.  Your point is that you have a tough job and because you have a tough job, you are entitled to abrogate my rights as a citizen of the United States.  Do I have that correct?

You're certainly entitled to ask me questions but don't try to tell me that I am required to answer those questions.


----------



## Joves

Plato said:


> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C-Towner said:
> 
> 
> 
> No pun intended, but what a cop-out answer.
> 
> You are willing to challenge the notion that police should allow civilians to photograph them, as they have no rights to privacy while in public, and all their actions are done as public servants. I am sure 'classified' information allows the police to do all sorts of things that the ignorant public call them crooked for. </sarcasm>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
> Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
> Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?
> 
> It's not just that you aren't provided the information but you've more than likely never experienced those things, assuming you're part of the general population with no law enforcement/military experience.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that power ridden cops that think their badge is a crown should be allowed to get away with bullying people but for them to ask questions or inquire as to what someone is doing is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I definitely do not like being a dick head cop, I hate writing tickets. I prefer to give verbal warnings if anything at all. I chose this job to stop real crime not speeding, broken tail lights, or for the sake of discussion photographers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. Your point is that you have a tough job and because you have a tough job, you are entitled to abrogate my rights as a citizen of the United States. Do I have that correct?
> 
> You're certainly entitled to ask me questions but don't try to tell me that I am required to answer those questions.
Click to expand...

 I agree. Nothing that is listed has anything to do with photographers or the harassment of them in some places. In some areas it is like get him he has a 400mm lens! Oh noes that guy took our pic! You are a public offical and at times people will shoot your photo so get over it. It is like Plato said you can ask me questions but, it doesnt mean I will answer them and, doesnt mean I have to. This is especially true when Im go about my own priivate lawful business, which gives no offical the right to question what Im doing.


----------



## Josh66




----------



## NWK04

As police officers, it's our job to be nosey. If someone was looking into your car and you didn't know them, would you inquire about? They've done nothing wrong.

And for the person who wants us to re-evaluate our training due to photographs, you're clueless. Criminals today do their own recon. They're more advanced.

No, i'm not going to hassel someone for shooting pictures in a public place, but I will tell you this much, if I feel threaten by you, I will questions you, the law says I can talk to anyone I want while on duty. And, I will go home that night.


----------



## NWK04

OK....WAIT!!!!

It's getting to heavy in this Thread.....back to the original questions....

No....you can not and will not go to jail for photographing police vehicles.

Now, back to making photographs.

group hug!

:hug::


----------



## Josh66

It was bound to happen, just due to the nature of the question, lol.

BTW...that video I posted wasn't meant to start anything.  Just thought most of the people that have posted here would be interested.  It's long, but worth watching.

(It's actually a 3 part video - a little over an hour total.  I tried to just link to it, so you can watch it on youtube (bigger picture), but the forum automatically embeds it.  ...Actually, I think all 3 parts are on that 48 minute one I linked to.)


----------



## NWK04

I agree with it. If I'm ever accused of something.....I'm not saying a word!

Not because of being tricked or shaded detectives, but being arrested or questioned is a big deal and you do want a lawyer present.


----------



## Plato

Joves said:


> Plato said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> srinaldo86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
> Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
> Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?
> 
> It's not just that you aren't provided the information but you've more than likely never experienced those things, assuming you're part of the general population with no law enforcement/military experience.
> 
> I'm not trying to say that power ridden cops that think their badge is a crown should be allowed to get away with bullying people but for them to ask questions or inquire as to what someone is doing is perfectly acceptable.
> 
> I definitely do not like being a dick head cop, I hate writing tickets. I prefer to give verbal warnings if anything at all. I chose this job to stop real crime not speeding, broken tail lights, or for the sake of discussion photographers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see. Your point is that you have a tough job and because you have a tough job, you are entitled to abrogate my rights as a citizen of the United States. Do I have that correct?
> 
> You're certainly entitled to ask me questions but don't try to tell me that I am required to answer those questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. Nothing that is listed has anything to do with photographers or the harassment of them in some places. In some areas it is like get him he has a 400mm lens! Oh noes that guy took our pic! You are a public offical and at times people will shoot your photo so get over it. It is like Plato said you can ask me questions but, it doesnt mean I will answer them and, doesnt mean I have to. This is especially true when Im go about my own priivate lawful business, which gives no offical the right to question what Im doing.
Click to expand...


Let's face reality.  The only individuals that are entitled to abrogate my rights as an American citizen are the TSA screeners.


----------



## Josh66

NWK04 said:


> If I'm ever accused of something.....I'm not saying a word!



I think the most important thing to take away from that video is that anything you say can ONLY be used AGAINST you.  Even if you don't think it could harm you in any way.  It can NEVER help you.


...Just something to think about.


And I'm not a 'cop hater', I am just very cautious around them, lol!


----------



## ChasK

Cops I think are a lot like photographers, some are good and some not so much.  If you really want an education go watch court in session even traffic court or do jury duty.  You will look at things in whole different way.


----------



## WV350Z

count me guilty as charged if its illegal?Police cheif gave the officer permission??


----------



## Josh66

The cops around here drive Chargers...  I would love the opportunity to shoot some of them...


----------



## mom2eight

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/srinaldo86.htmlsrinaldo86, I was a SP in the Air force, its a whole different set of rules.  I guess you have to walk in those boots to truly understand.  Thanks for what you do!


----------



## Shelly1204

O|||||||O said:


> The cops around here drive Chargers...  I would love the opportunity to shoot some of them...



I hope if you ever ask them, you phrase it differently!


----------



## Dusty Miller

Gaerek said:


> robdavis305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
Click to expand...

 
WRONG!! Asking an LEO if its OK to photograph a police car is akin to asking a preacher if its illegal to pass gas in his church!!  Do try to keep this in mind, the police are generally not well versed in the law beyond their very narrow area of expertise.  Also, they'll often just give you the answer that best suits their needs.  The police are not any more ethical than the rest of us and they'll feed you a line of jumulka as quick as anybody else.


----------



## C-Towner

Dusty Miller said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robdavis305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was told that taking a photo of a police car was a criminal offense and subject to a fine or 30 days in jail. Has anybody else ever heard of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first question I would ask is, who told you this? The best way to answer this would be to ask a police officer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WRONG!! Asking an LEO if its OK to photograph a police car is akin to asking a preacher if its illegal to pass gas in his church!!  Do try to keep this in mind, the police are generally not well versed in the law beyond their very narrow area of expertise.  Also, they'll often just give you the answer that best suits their needs.  The police are not any more ethical than the rest of us and they'll feed you a line of jumulka as quick as anybody else.
Click to expand...


+1

I guess the fact that police officers see photographing them as a suspicious act a lot of the time does not make me feel any better. Saying I would ask someone what they were doing looking in the windows of my car is not the same thing. They might be allowed to do it legally, but the level of suspicion involved is an order of magnitude greater than photographing ANYONE in public-that is a protected right. Police officers are afforded no special priveledges or rights against being photographed in public than any other person, despite their best efforts to convince the public otherwise.


----------



## Battou

lol I forgot about some of my police car photos in my initial post in this thread.....they in them selves would have made my point perfectly.


When I got these shot I was surrounded by cops, I even had a ploice department photographer setting up a tripod right over my shoulder. _I was shooting handheld.......that makes me better than him right? _

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photojournalism-sports-gallery/154767-one-car-mva.html


----------



## Chopper Duke

Wow, I'm new here and what a great thread to start off on. 

I spent over 5 years in law enforcement and it was that career that really broadend my love of photography. I took courses in Crime Scene Photography, digital imaging, etc.

When I worked the streets, if someone came up and asked to take my picture, or pictures of my car, I let them. I would inquire as to what kind of camera they had, etc. As long as it didn't hinder me from my job, I found it to be another way to interact with my community.

The problem is, there ARE people out there who want to take pictures of cops for nefarious reasons. It only takes one of them to keep a cop on his toes. If I'm dealing with a suspect of any type, I'm not really in the "smile please" mindset.

Respect the crime scene, respect the cop and his boundaries and you're more than likely going to walk away with all of your stuff and sleep in your bed that evening.

Sure, there are jerk cops, but after reading this thread, there are jerk photographers too....


----------



## Josh66

Chopper Duke said:


> Sure, there are jerk cops, but after reading this thread, there are jerk photographers too....



There are just jerks.  They work in every profession, and you will meet them everywhere.

I don't think I'm one, but I'm sure some people do think so...


I think the problem you guys face is that it seems that it only takes a few jerk cops to make people think all cops are jerks.  I don't know why the same doesn't apply to photographers (or anything else)...  Maybe it does and I just can't see it...


----------



## Dusty Miller

Battou said:


> No, you can not be jailed for photographing police vehicles.


 

That is, unless they just decide to go ahead and do it anyway!!


----------



## Dusty Miller

srinaldo86 said:


> Someone with a camera taking photos of someone in a profession such as law enforcement is rattling. Officers understand that people are intrigued by law enforcement however we also know that we have the most hated profession on earth (aside from DMV employees.) People taking photos/video could be someone studying our tactics, our equipment, and our over all complacency. Something we're all taught in our training is "Go home alive," so our curiosity of someones actions and motives is part of our training and desire to live.
> If you were in our shoes and were unsure of someone watching you, plotting against you, wouldn't you be inquisitive as well?


 
PARANOIA!!


----------



## Dusty Miller

srinaldo86 said:


> I don't expect any of you to understand it because you are not provided with the same information and details as law enforcement.


 
Ah, you are the ONLY ONES knowledgeable enough!!


----------



## Dusty Miller

[/QUOTE]Have you ever had to approach a vehicle on a traffic stop and worry if the driver is going to turn around with a gun?
Respond to a domestic dispute, an intrusion alarm, assault, medical assistance, anything?
Or stand a Marine Corps Base entry point worrying about someone approaching with a gun or even a bomb?[/QUOTE]

And this has exactly WHAT to do with a person in a public place taking photographs?  You're awfully good at setting up straw men.


----------



## Dusty Miller

Chopper Duke said:


> When I worked the streets, if someone came up and asked to take my picture, or pictures of my car, I let them.


 

WRONG!!  You did not "let" them, you in fact had no basis whatsoever to deny them their right to photograph your car!!  See, that's it in a nutshell right there Chopper Duke, that's the COP attitude that bugs the live'n s**t out of me and a lot of other people.  As a police officer you do not "let" people do what they have a perfect right to be doing!! Do you GET that?


----------



## Chopper Duke

Ya know Dusty, Im going to quote Jack Nicholsons character, Colonel Nathan R Jessup, from a Few Good Men: 



> I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom I provide, then questions the manner in which I provide it.


 

Besides, youve proven my point.


Chopper Duke said:


> Sure, there are jerk cops, but after reading this thread, there are jerk photographers too....


----------



## Plato

Chopper Duke said:


> Ya know Dusty, Im going to quote Jack Nicholsons character, Colonel Nathan R Jessup, from a Few Good Men:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom I provide, then questions the manner in which I provide it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, youve proven my point.
> 
> 
> Chopper Duke said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, there are jerk cops, but after reading this thread, there are jerk photographers too....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Your previous post sounded good but this one's way over the line.  Quite correctly, Jessup was found guilty.  It is my right (and my obligation) to question the manner in which you provide my protection, ESPECIALLY if you do it in such a manner that you're attempting to deny me the rights guaranteed to me by the constitution of the United States of America.  You are not above the law.

Are you in a state that legally recognizes the concept of a "professional police officer" or can any two-bit mayor pin a badge on you and declare you to be a cop?


----------



## Chopper Duke

Techincally, the two people on trial were not found guilty, but that's another thread. It was more the statement than the person. I was just giving credit to where it came from rather than trying to pass it off as my own saying. The sentiment of the statement remains the same.

I'm a certified Police Officer through Georgia POST and my last assigment was with a CALEA certified Police Department.


----------



## Phranquey

After reading throught this thread, there is one thing I was thinking about that nobody has touched on yet (maybe I missed it). I know the OP is more about the car, so I will include this in my hypothetical situation:

I realize the chances are slim, but what if you are out in _public_ doing some street photography, and happen upon a bust by a plainclothes/undercover officer (maybe even making the bust near his un-marked car), and you photograph it. Even the media won't publish UC officers for protection of their identitiy. You are approached and demanded that the photos are deleted for this reason. Technically, you still have every right to take that photo, but they now have a security concern.


----------



## Plato

Chopper Duke said:


> Techincally, the two people on trial were not found guilty, but that's another thread. It was more the statement than the person. I was just giving credit to where it came from rather than trying to pass it off as my own saying. The sentiment of the statement remains the same.
> 
> I'm a certified Police Officer through Georgia POST and my last assigment was with a CALEA certified Police Department.



You can not defend my freedom by trampling on my freedom.  Don't bother responding.  I'm not interested.


----------



## Plato

Phranquey said:


> After reading throught this thread, there is one thing I was thinking about that nobody has touched on yet (maybe I missed it). I know the OP is more about the car, so I will include this in my hypothetical situation:
> 
> I realize the chances are slim, but what if you are out in _public_ doing some street photography, and happen upon a bust by a plainclothes/undercover officer (maybe even making the bust near his un-marked car), and you photograph it. Even the media won't publish UC officers for protection of their identitiy. You are approached and demanded that the photos are deleted for this reason. Technically, you still have every right to take that photo, but they now have a security concern.



If he ASKS, I would delete it.  If he DEMANDS, I would keep it.


----------



## RyanLilly

It is perfectly legal to take photos of Police officers, firefighters, etc and their respective vehicles, but don't be an A$$ hole or you will be treated as such. 

A couple months ago there was a major building fire and the police had a major road completely closed( Hanley road just north of Manchester, If you know st. Louis). The news crews had their vans about a half block outside of the police line in parking lots, I parked next to one of the news crews, grabbed my camera and walked up to the police barricade. I politely asked the officer If I could walk further down the street to get some shots. He looked down the street, then back at me and said "sure you can go down the the 3rd streetlight." I snapped a few shots of the building and of the firefighters at work, thanked the officers and was on my way.


----------



## RyanLilly

Phranquey said:


> After reading throught this thread, there is one thing I was thinking about that nobody has touched on yet (maybe I missed it). I know the OP is more about the car, so I will include this in my hypothetical situation:
> 
> I realize the chances are slim, but what if you are out in _public_ doing some street photography, and happen upon a bust by a plainclothes/undercover officer (maybe even making the bust near his un-marked car), and you photograph it. Even the media won't publish UC officers for protection of their identitiy. You are approached and demanded that the photos are deleted for this reason. Technically, you still have every right to take that photo, but they now have a security concern.



I doubt an officer would break their cover over a street photographer. If You looked extremely suspicious, You might become a person of interest, but you would probably never know it until the investigation was finished, again HIGHLY UNLIKELY.


----------



## NWK04

it's the Dusty's of the world that ruin it for all photographers. 

What if you had to deal with a Duty every day of your life.....lol


----------



## Dominantly

I wouldn't try and photograph anything on a military installation. If you've entered the federal property, you have most likely (every base I've ever been on) passed a sign stating all kinds of rules, which usually end in your implied agreement if you continue on base. Among those rules is the prohibiting of photography on the installation.
I have conducted exercises focused on the apprehension of folks taking photos on base. For those who take photos from off the installation, looking in, I can say that you're more then likely going to have some company.


----------



## Josh66

Dominantly said:


> For those who take photos from off the installation, looking in, I can say that you're more then likely going to have some company.



Even then, legally, I don't think they can do much more than ask you to leave...  (If they can even do that.)

If you're standing on public property, anything you can see is fair game, IMO.


----------



## Dominantly

O|||||||O said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who take photos from off the installation, looking in, I can say that you're more then likely going to have some company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even then, legally, I don't think they can do much more than ask you to leave...  (If they can even do that.)
> 
> If you're standing on public property, anything you can see is fair game, IMO.
Click to expand...

Well, I wont pretend to know the specifics of the civilian laws regarding this, but I would imagine if it's posted on the perimeter that photography is prohibited then you might be in a gray area. Its probably more of an issue of what you are photographing, but then again most of the good stuff will not be visible from a fence.


----------



## Josh66

I don't think it matters what's posted on the perimeter - we're talking about shooting from the "safe" side of it.  The perimeter is the perimeter...  Inside that, follow the rules.  Outside of that, there are no rules.

You may get questioned or something, but I don't think they could actually do anything, like make you delete pictures.



Dominantly said:


> most of the good stuff will not be visible from a fence.



Exactly.  Either that, or not visible while the sun is up..


----------



## ChasK

Having worked in an military photo lab, I would urge you to stick to police cars.  Testing the military resolve is not a good idea.  Sign or no sign you might just regret that one.


----------



## Shelly1204

I think the lessons learned from this thread are:

1) Yes, you can photograph (almost) anything you want if you are on private property. You do not have to ask permission.

2) The police have no legal authority to prohibit you from taking pics or to force you to delete pics you've already taken, but they are allowed to ask you questions. You are also free to tell them to F*&$ off. 

3) A large number of police officers are ignorant of the law and/or don't care, and will enforce their will upon you, regardless of laws to the contrary, or to "show you who's boss".

4) You must weigh the risk/cost of a police officer's wrath vs. the protection of your constitutional rights. i.e., yes, the officer cannot legally stop you from taking pictures. If you piss him off, he just may throw you to the ground, break your camera, and arrest you for whatever grounds he feels like (usually resisting arrest, disorderly conduct, etc.). You will eventually be cleared of all charges, after spending up to 48 hours in jail, paying a lawyer $2,500, and spending the next year scheduling court appearances. To some, it's worth it for the pic. To others, it's better to walk away.


----------



## mom2eight

:er:


----------

